# اكلات بشعة



## Coptic Man (9 فبراير 2006)

اكلات صينية بشعة لحم قطط علي كلاب علي صارصير




حاجة كده لذيذة





leasantr  تحذير الصور مقرفة leasantr  

















































​


----------



## Coptic Man (10 فبراير 2006)

باقي الصور المقرفة








































​


----------



## ezzzak (10 فبراير 2006)

دي شيش صراصير   دي يا مينا ولا ايه 








ولا وراك القطط دي يا مينا روعه :smil12: ​


----------



## Coptic Man (10 فبراير 2006)

*طبعا دي اكلاتك المفضلة يا زيكو هههههههه*


----------



## ezzzak (10 فبراير 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *طبعا دي اكلاتك المفضلة يا زيكو هههههههه*





عيب يا ابني وانا اعرفهم منين غير منك


----------



## +Dream+ (10 فبراير 2006)

فينك يا حوررررررررررر:closedeye 
 تشوفى اجواز  بناتك هياكلوهم ايه 

:nunu0000: :nunu0000:


----------



## ezzzak (10 فبراير 2006)

Dream قال:
			
		

> فينك يا حوررررررررررر:closedeye
> تشوفى اجواز  بناتك هياكلوهم ايه
> 
> :nunu0000: :nunu0000:




وعندك واحد شيش صراصير علي الفحم وصايه لدريم وظبطو 






واهداء من المحل طلب وراك قطط عشان من طرف حماتي وصايه يعني


----------



## +Dream+ (10 فبراير 2006)

:ranting: :ranting: 

الطبق دة هديه منى ليك انت و مينا عشان انتوا بتحبوا القزقزة


----------



## ezzzak (10 فبراير 2006)

Dream قال:
			
		

> :ranting: :ranting:
> 
> الطبق دة هديه منى ليك انت و مينا عشان انتوا بتحبوا القزقزة





ابدا دا واجبك يا دريم ومينفعش 

اتفضلي سمي بس قبلي ما تكلي تلاقي عصفير بطنك بتنونو دلوقتي


----------



## +Dream+ (10 فبراير 2006)

يعععععععععععععع

بطل بقى انا مش عايزة ادخل الصفخة دى تانى 


مقرفه بجد


----------



## ezzzak (10 فبراير 2006)

Dream قال:
			
		

> يعععععععععععععع
> 
> بطل بقى انا مش عايزة ادخل الصفخة دى تانى
> 
> ...




يا سلام 

طيب بلاش نتكلم :smile01


----------



## ميرنا (10 فبراير 2006)

*تسلام ايديك يا مينا حاجه فعلا تسد النفس اللى عاوز يعمل ريجيم يروح لمينا انا مش هاكل تانى هقضيها صيام ماله الفول بس كنت بتبتر عليه سمحنى يفول دانتا نعما وانا مش واخدا بالى




تخيلو لو حد عازمكم على اكله وبعد ما اكلتم قلولكم دا لحم قطط هتعملو ايه انا ممكن اروح فيها ومن النهردا مش هاكل برا بيتنا *


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

يععععععععععععععععععععععععع ايه القرف ده:smil13:


----------

